
Show HN: White Label SEO Audits for your potential clients - gregory90
https://seodity.com
======
chiefofgxbxl
Small heads up: on the sample report (for Amazon), on the last page of the
report it says "We will be happy to fix bugs and develop new capabilities that
will enhance your website. _Fell_ free to contact us!" Should be "Feel". Is
this a mistake that is only for that report, or is that text generated for all
reports?

~~~
gregory90
Thanks for the heads up!:) It's only for that report - each client has its
own, customized text.

------
bdcravens
On mobile (decent LTE connection) took several seconds for font to update

